# daddy's all smaller then mama's



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

So as we were searching for a Malt these last few years we have noticed that in most matches the dad is smaller than the mom. We are wondering if this is for moms saftey when delivering (maybe smaller babies) or just for the trend to have smaller babies.
Does that make sense?:blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Usually the sires are smaller because they are not delivering the pups and using a smaller sire will help keep the adult size of the puppies within the standard (I'm only speaking of reputable breeding). The dams should be within the weight standard (under 7lbs) prior to pregnancy, but the larger girls generally have an easier time delivering, reducing the need for c-sections, etc.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

So it would be done for the safety of the mama. (reputably) We were curious.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chloe's daddy is 4 pounds.
Chloe's mommy is 6 pounds.

Chloe is almost a year old now and she weighs b/w 4-5 lbs and I don't see her getting any bigger or smaller. I think this is her adult weight.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Ethical breeders breed healthy sound dogs to other healthy sound dogs. They will be targeting the standard. They will usually be more likely to hang on to larger girls than they will larger boys, but the overall health, soundness and temperament are key.

Less ethical breeders who like to churn out puppies tend to love to have access to smaller boys and larger bitches because yes it makes the odds that they will produce small (for a buyers marker higher) and the risks of C-section less likely, and thereby also the cost of the litter smaller. Some also believe that larger bitches will have more puppies. 

In the end the reasons for smaller studs and larger bitches varies. But in general I would recommend not seeking breeders who seem to heavily focus on using small studs and large bitches. Again, I would hope that a breeder would be more focused on more important issues than size.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

lilygirl said:


> So as we were searching for a Malt these last few years we have noticed that in most matches the dad is smaller than the mom. We are wondering if this is for moms saftey when delivering (maybe smaller babies) or just for the trend to have smaller babies.
> Does that make sense?:blush:


While the idea sounds like a good one, this is not really genetically true. One must look at the genes BEHIND the small male...he may have been the only small male in a large litter...doesn't mean he will produce small puppies. Read Carina's post. Healthy, in standard dogs should be bred...not just size.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I know genetics is the real thing to look at here. Of course you would want a healthy good demonstration of the standard to be produced. I just tend to check the weight first when we are looking. I would prefer to not have a tiny dog. I noticed a few of the 3 pound daddy and 3.5 pound mamas. It just breaks my heart that anyone would breed them so small. But even with the reputable brreders most of the sires where smaller than the dams.
Just curious
Thanks


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, and they want a ton of moolah for their T-TINY "designer" dogs. SO many problems associated with breeding to please a segment of the uneducated population, but hey, is there weren't a market for it, they wouldn't be able to stay in business. Sad. So sad. Want ads are full of this kind of thing.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's dad was bigger than his mom.
His mom was 5lbs and I don't know what his dad was but I know bigger!

Milo is 6ish lbs now - need to get him weighed!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know if this is accurate to say "all." Nikki's dam is smaller than her sire. In fact, Nikki's mom is smaller than Nikki.


----------

